

Review my startup: signnow.com - I tried to make esignatures extremely simple - mchusma
https://signnow.com

======
petervandijck
Looks great. Are there any legal issue involved in this?

~~~
mchusma
Nope. Very very solid (I wrote a book on the subject). There has never been a
court case in the US where a signature was thrown out solely because it is
electronic. Outside of the US, every major government has permitted electronic
signatures for almost every use. The only things not allowed by some
governments are forms regarding nuclear materials and similar things that you
will probably never see in your day to day (unless you're a nuclear engineer).

~~~
petervandijck
That's fascinating. Maybe make that more clear from the site? (ie. "It's 100%
legal to sign your docs electronically, learn more")

